# What can I do for him? Pleco with a broken tail



## CamMTX (Jun 12, 2010)

His name is Sucky/ Electrolux depending on the day. He has been through it all pretty much, but he is only about 6 years old and the past 2 weeks his tail has gotten more bent than before and he barely moves. Any ideas or should I just let nature take its course?


----------



## haddaj04 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, how did that happen?


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

What the heck happened??


----------



## CamMTX (Jun 12, 2010)

His tail has been bent at 90 degrees since he was about 2 years old and just over the past two weeks it has basically just collapsed on top of him.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

!


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

holy cow, I have never heard or seen that.


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

What size tank is he in? The only time I have seen a curve like that is when a pleco is kept in a smallish tank, but I have never ever seen a curve that severe. Either way...ouch! I with there was something that could be done to help him. Poor little guy. Good luck with him.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Not much you can do aside from amputation or euthenizing the fish, depending on how badly it seems to affect the fish overall. I have a male BN that was hiding out inside a drain valve on a tank. I didn't realize he was in there, and sheared off his tail completely when I turned the handle. I thought about freezing him then, but figured that given the choice he'd probably rather live. The stump healed up just fine and he grew out normally otherwise, but w/out a tail to wave around I doubt the females will be attracted to him.


----------



## beardedcharmer (Sep 24, 2011)

that comes from poor nutrition, I would euthanize him


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

What size tank is he in?
If he has lived with a bend tail for this long he will probably go on living. But I suspect he is in a tank way too small for him.


----------



## CamMTX (Jun 12, 2010)

He's in a 38 gallon long right now


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

If he's barely moving after two weeks the humane thing would be to euthanize him rather than let him starve to death. Here's a link describing the clove oil technique, which just sends him to sleep. I've done it and it's very merciful. Freezing is supposed to be incredibly painful for the fish.

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/articles/81


----------

